# Hobby motorhomes



## wasfitonce

Any body out there own a recent 2008/9 Hobby motorhome, we are interested in the Siesta or the Toscana with fixed fed.

What do you think of them?

What should we look out for when buying?

Kind regards

Paul & Ann


----------



## zack

Hi Paul and Ann, cant help with The Siesta and Toscana but have recently obtained a Van Exlusive L , 2009. So far very pleased with it, good quality finish with nice specifications.Good sized bathroom and well equipped, reasonable work surface in the kitchen. Sorry cant be more helpful.

Chris


----------



## GerryD

They are prone to paint peeling on the rear panels. It seems that Hobby haven't discovered the art of self coloured gel coat.
Gerry


----------



## warrenjsmith

Hello Paul

We have a 2009 Toscana 600 with a fixed bed. So far we are over the moon with it. Only problem has been a small repair to a water pipe and the 85ah leisure battery will need up grading soon because the Hobby has got more lights than Blackpool illuminations inside!!!!!

We have taken the extension of the table and turned it 180 degrees. Now you can get in the fridge and oven easily.

I can recommended www.goeuropean.co.uk very nice, very helpful and they no Hobby's inside out.


----------



## emmbeedee

Just a heads-up. Don't know if you are considering LHD, but if so, take care.
Heard of one problem with go european. Customer bought new LHD Hobby, all OK until 3 years old, then failed MOT as nothing had been changed to UK standards. (Lights, speedo, etc.)
Customer went back to go european who didn't want to know. Last I heard legal action under way.


----------



## anderson

Hi Pual, I have a Hobby siesta 650 2007 for sale has only got 7000 miles on clock. Lots of extras on board and in absolutely mint cond. This is our 3rd Hobby .We are looking to buy another Hobby the 700 model. Andy


----------

